# This is LOVE!



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Every morning when my youngest wakes up she grabs her boy and loves on him. This morning I had my camera handy and captured the moment. This is LOVE!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

AWWWWW...that's such a sweet picture


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> AWWWWW...that's such a sweet picture


Thank you! It makes me smile! My two "babies"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable! You need to frame that photo


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my! What an adorable photo! Your daughter is beautiful! And Izzo is the cutest thing. Love those dark eyes in that shaggy little body!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's a beautiful photo -- you have two heartbreakers there!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Adorable shot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are both just precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Adorable! Your daughter is gorgeous and Izzo looks like the cutest little stuffed toy!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree this needs to be framed, you can see the love.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! She truly ADORES her Izzo!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

AAAaaaaawwwwwwwaaaaa!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's so cute! Please frame it!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, that is just too precious!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so sweet!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so adorable! Great shot!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Wow - that is such a great photo - and you can "see" the emotions in it!! 
You better get the shotgun ready for when that little one grows up - she is going to be a heart breaker for sure!!!!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Very cute...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a wonderful shot. They are both precious there


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We all know how cute Izzo is, but your daughter steals the show in that picture. I think it's a great one for the calendar. We have a lot of pictures with kids and out Havs. Maybe that would be a good theme for the next one.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Nicole, your daughter is beautiful and you captured the "love" of Izzo perfectly!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, that's heartwarming.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

LOVE IT! Audrey is so gorgeous :first:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You're right...that is LOVE. What a wonderful picture for your daughter to have for the rest of her life!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for such sweet comments everyone! They are both such sweethearts!!!! They are my loves


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a special picture! Both your babies are beautiful.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What a wonderful moment.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwwh! what a precious picture. I also think that it is a frame-worthy pic 

love it

Kat


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm sure her Izzo truly adores her too.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Feel the Love*

Bertie and Dizzie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, great photo of your loves! I'm not sure who's the luckiest one there, your darling daughter or Izzo !


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree wonderfull pic. You must save one for her and surprise her when she is an adult. I save one of my daugher with our collie in her wagon she used it on her web site for years.


----------



## roxie2519 (Jan 9, 2013)

awwww


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I miss some of the folks on this old post!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Me too, Beth!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

now that's cute


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Me too - Izzo, Kipling, Cicero...wonder how everyone is doing....


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, not many of us left from the old bunch. I think a few of them are still on the other forum.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yeah...what the heck?!?!?


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Still feeling the love,or is it the warmth!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

wish I woke up looking that good!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a couch full of cuteness!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Pixiesmom said:


> That's a couch full of cuteness!


Also known as a couch full of mischief!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How sweet That should be blown up and framed.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## lailacoopers (Dec 19, 2012)

they are sweet and gorgeous on their pictures! my chasu is a little bit jealous while viewing your pictures ahahah..Love! Love! Love!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely adorable.
My boys are 9 and the first thing they do when they wake up and go find the dogs and give them their "Good Morning". Most of the time, I actually wait to wake them up after the dogs are back from outside so they can be the ones waking up the boys.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Every morning when my youngest wakes up she grabs her boy and loves on him. This morning I had my camera handy and captured the moment. This is LOVE!!


Oh my goodness I love this picture!! Your little girl is gorgeous and your boy is to die for CUTE! Like others mentioned, you should definitely blow it up and frame it. How precious!


----------

